# FWS Plan on control of Honkers



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Contact: Nicholas Throckmorton 202-208-5636

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service today announced the release of a final
Environmental Impact Statement (FEIS) that outlines various alternatives to
reduce, manage, and control resident Canada goose populations and reduce
related damages. Of the alternatives, the Service's proposed action will
allow state wildlife agencies, landowners, and airports more flexibility in
controlling resident Canada goose populations.

The Service took this action in response to widespread concern about
overabundant populations of resident Canada geese, which can damage
property, agriculture, and natural resources in parks and other open areas
near water.

"Resident Canada geese populations have increased dramatically over the
past 15 years," said Service Director H. Dale Hall. "These high population
levels have been shown to cause problems for natural and economic
resources, and we believe increased local management with national
oversight is the best approach to reduce conflicts and bring the population
under control. Through this approach, the Service will continue working to
expand and protect hunting opportunity while providing airports, private
landowners, and State and local officials the tools they need to address
resident Canada goose issues."

"Resident Canada goose management is particularly challenging because of
the diversity of society's perspectives regarding the year-round presence
of these birds, but the growth of these resident populations causes
problems that compel population management," said John Cooper, president of
the International Association of Fish and Wildlife Agencies. "The Service
worked closely with the State fish and wildlife agencies in the development
of the strategies reflected in the rule to provide a full suite of options
to the states to manage resident populations. We sincerely appreciate that
close engagement by both the Service and the State fish and wildlife
agencies and look forward to continued close cooperation with the Service."

During the last ten years, the resident Canada goose population in the
Atlantic flyway has increased an average of 1 percent per year to more than
1 million birds. The Mississippi flyway has seen a growth of 5 percent per
year to 1.6 million birds.

The preferred alternative in this FEIS consists of three main program
components. The first component creates four specific control and
depredation orders for airports, landowners, agricultural producers and
public health officials. These orders would be targeted to address
resident Canada goose depredation, damage and conflict management.
Presently, State and Tribal fish and wildlife agencies or their authorized
agents, such as the U.S. Department of Agriculture's Wildlife Services
division, need a Federal permit issued by the Fish and Wildlife Service to
control resident Canada geese where they are causing conflicts with public
resources. These new orders will allow take of resident Canada geese
without a federal permit provided agencies fulfill certain reporting and
monitoring requirements.

The second component consists of expanded hunting methods and opportunities
and would be targeted to increase the sport harvest of resident Canada
geese. Under this component, States could choose to expand shooting hours
and allow hunters the use of electronic calls and unplugged shotguns.

The third component consist of a new regulation authorizing a resident
Canada goose population control program, or Management Take. Under
Management Take, the take of resident Canada geese outside the existing
sport hunting seasons (September 1 to March 10) would be authorized and
would enable States to authorize a harvest of resident Canada geese during
the August 1 through August 31 period. These dates are important because
wild migratory Canada geese have not arrived from the breeding grounds in
Alaska and Canada.

The agricultural depredation order, the expanded hunting opportunity and
the Management Take component of the FEIS will not include Alaska, Arizona,
California, Hawaii, Nevada, Washington, Oregon and Utah and parts of
Wyoming, Montana, Colorado and New Mexico. Only State wildlife agencies
and Tribal entities in the Atlantic, Central, and Mississippi Flyway could
implement these components for resident Canada geese. The Pacific Flyway
requested these states not be included because they have fewer issues with
resident Canada geese. For agricultural issues, states in the Pacific
Flyway will continue to apply for federal permits.

The Service received more than 2,900 submitted written comments on the 2002
draft EIS and more than 400 people attended 11 public meetings across the
country. Written comments were received from 2,657 private individuals, 33
State wildlife resource agencies, 37 non-governmental organizations, 29
local governments, 5 Federal/State legislators, 4 Flyway Councils, 4
Federal agencies, 3 tribes, 3 businesses, and 2 State agricultural
agencies.

Based on comments on the draft EIS, the Service modified the perferred
alternative by removing some areas from some components of the program
(Pacific Flyway States), adding some affected publics (airports), and
changing some of the program administration (State administration to
Federal administration).

The final Environmental Impact Statement will be available Friday, November
18, at < The Service intends to issue a Record of Decision and final rule
on the issue after the 30-day public inspection period on the FEIS.

For the most part, resident Canada geese generally stay in the same area or
migrate only short distances. There is no evidence that resident Canada
geese breed with migratory Canada geese that nest in northern Canada and
Alaska. The rapid rise of resident Canada geese populations has been
attributed to a number of factors. Key among these is that most resident
Canada geese live in temperate climates with relatively stable breeding
habitat conditions. They tolerate human and other disturbances, have a
relative abundance of habitat such as mowed grass and waterways, and fly
relatively short distances for winter compared with migratory Canada goose
populations. The virtual absence of waterfowl hunting and natural
predators in urban areas provides additional protection to those portions
of the resident population.

Expansion of existing annual hunting season and the issuance of control
permits have all been used to reduce resident goose numbers with varying
degrees of success. While these approaches have provided relief in some
areas, they have not completely addressed the issues.

B-Roll is available by calling the number above.

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service is the principal federal agency
responsible for conserving, protecting and enhancing fish, wildlife,
plants, and their habitats for the continuing benefit of the American
people. The Service manages the 95-million-acre National Wildlife Refuge
System which encompasses 545 national wildlife refuges, thousands of small
wetlands, and other special management areas. It also operates national
fish hatcheries, fishery resource offices, and ecological services field
stations. The agency enforces federal wildlife laws, administers the
Endangered Species Act, manages migratory bird populations, restores
nationally significant fisheries, conserves and restores wildlife habitat
such as wetlands, and helps foreign governments with their conservation
efforts. It also oversees the Federal Aid program that distributes hundreds
of millions of dollars in excise taxes on fishing and hunting equipment to
state fish and wildlife agencies.
For more information about the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service,
visit our home page at
***************************************************************************
News releases are also available on the World Wide Web at 
http://news.fws.gov


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Overboard? Electronic calls? Unplugged shotguns? Hunting August 1st? March 10th?

I know some urban areas have problems but these same areas don't allow hunting anyway. How does this help? Without proper supervision/planning, areas with comfortable local populations will get beat up on while urban areas continue to have overpopulation.

I am concerned with this one.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

As far as I can see, the Service is not mandating that states impliment these additional control measures. They are only providing the mechanism to use them if they are needed. What is so bad about that? (Other than the fact that Tony Dean doesen't approve, that is uke: )


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Works for me 



> Written comments were received from 2,657 private individuals


WOW only 2,657 people cared enough to write the feds about this, just WOW!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I can see it now turning into the idiot fest like the spring snow season. :eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I know what ya mean goosebuster, although it will make some excellent footage to sell to the armchair hunters :wink:

I do like the idea of August 1st, at least that will help, a little, to move them down the flyway. :-?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Rifriggindiculous!! USFW and the G&F must have their heads up their hindends, how many years were we allowed only 1 per day? Many, many years. They now feel that the management worked too well and they need to be brought "under control" by using idiotic methods.

Who in the heck even knew this was under consideration? I follow what goes on with waterfowling pretty darn close and never heard crap about it.

Idiot fest is right. Any of you wannabes that thinks this could be good better bend over, grab both ears and yank. I could give you a grocery list why it is not good, starting with commercialization.


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

This has got lawsuit from the anti-hunting factions written ALL over it.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I have been Kinda following it. I was surprised when the news letter came out that they had made a decision.

They were EXTINCT in ND as of the 20's (1920's)

Bob


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

The Giant subspecies of Canada's was thought to be extinct until "discovered" in the 60' in Rochester.

How can extended hunting control these populations when the main populations of concern are in urban areas that don't allow hunting? Is it really so widespread across rural and urban areas?

More pressure will do nothing but drive those birds on the fringes of suburbs into city limits to avoid hunters. They won't be pushed south. That's why they are residents. They don't leave. The drive to fly south isn't strong in them and they stay put unless they absolutely have to leave. You can't push geese out of Minneapolis with hunting pressure because you can't hunt there.

Absolutely the wrong way to approach this problem.

Step 1: Find ways to selectively open up some surburban areas to hunting. Make it difficult to get in so slob hunters and dangerous hunters are kept out. Every pond in the Twin Cities is loaded with geese. That's because they can't be hunted. Electronic calls won't do a thing to solve those overpopulation problems.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Heck look at the bright side....more opportunities.

We need to talk the GNF into opening the early season on a Sat. now....no more middle of the week crap,wherever Sept. 1 happened to be.

Won't take long before Canada electronic tapes will be on the market.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> Won't take long before Canada electronic tapes will be on the market.


They already are.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

How is opening in the middle of the week a bad thing? They were opening the season as soon as possible, Sept. 1st.

I'm not against more opportunities if it is done responsibly. If it is something that is a detriment to the good of the species and waterfowling, then it isn't done responsibly. Today's hunting opportunities should not take precedence over the longterm well being of the species.

My concern is that areas with populations that cannot handle such liberal restrictions could have their numbers put back years.

Ken W - "Heck look at the bright side....more opportunities."

-Just because something is legal doesn't make it right. I guess we will have to see what states start proposing before getting too worked up about it but I think it is something to watch closely and also it is something that could get quite out of hand.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Guys,
I don't think you will see the Game and Fish use this kind of stuff in ND. They really don't have any reason. If they want more geese killed all they really need to do is raise the limit. While not the majority of the time, there were plenty of times this early season when I was out where we could have killed a 10 bird per person limit for three guys. I really believe there are fewer Canadas in the Southeast part of the state compared to three years ago.

Like ADN said, the only place that the geese are a problem is in areas where you can't kill them anyway. Fargo and Moorhead have thousands of Canadas and every year there are more and more but it won't matter if you change the rules. They sit in city limits and when they do go outside city limits it takes about two days before someone tears them up and they are back in town again.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Jed, you're right. They do a "Goose round up" every year in the twin cities were they kill about 5,000 geese and donate them to food shelves! Still, it does nothing because that is the only time the birds in the Metro are bothered. They need to let guys set up decoys on softball fields and golf courses. Controlled hunts like they hire sharp-shooters to control the deer populations in the Metro. Expert goose hunters who are not going to mess around. Now that would be sweet! And you'd be stacked to the gills with leg irons!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Actually the main problem has been having to wait till Sept to depredate the darn things. If we can chase them out of the fields by hunting them in some way or other that would be better than the stories we have read of some landowners shooting the crap out of them and having to leave them lay. I say at least the part about August hunting is good. 

Darn right....at least open it the Sat. before Sept 1.

ADRN....why do you suppose they open seasons on Sat?So EVERYONE has an equal chance on opening day instead of only people who can take off work or school.


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

First off, give the Game and Fish some credit, they know what they are doing. Like the statement said, it will only pertain to certain area's that GnF officals see need to establish more liberal hunting and controlling methods. One thing that would be nice is to have an increased bag limit of a bird or two and extend the hunting season a week or two earlier in the early season. Just my opinion on the whole deal.


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

What we may be overlooking in all this is the fact that this could also open the door to have that early season declared a "conservation effort". That means NDGF could move those 15 days dedicated to the early season back to mid-December where they belong.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

How many people out there actually can't get ONE day off?

Opening day of deer season is a Moron Fest because it is on a weekend and everyone can make it out. I would rather have all seasons open in the middle of the week. Yes, I would have to take a couple days off of work but at least it would cut down on some of the idiots out hunting.

But that is kind of off what the point is. If not handle with extreme care, any of the measures that may be implemented would be disastrous.

Shooting geese Sept. 1st is early enough. Just like Ducks Oct. 1st. So you can shoot juveniles still learning to fly? Is that really hunting? I'm not against more hunting opportunities, don't get me wrong, but step back from the excitement of "yeah, we get to hunt more" and look at what it really means for your local birds. I like the early season and I want it to be a sustainable thing. If resident populations get decimated in an ill-concieved "conservation effort," what does that mean for the future?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Opening day of deer season is a Moron Fest because it is on a weekend and everyone can make it out.


Opening deer hunting is on a weekday (Friday)and there are still lots of people that find time to get off of work. I know it's not the middle of the week but a weekday none the less.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

buckseye said:


> Actually the main problem has been having to wait till Sept to depredate the darn things. If we can chase them out of the fields by hunting them in some way or other that would be better than the stories we have read of some landowners shooting the crap out of them and having to leave them lay. I say at least the part about August hunting is good.
> 
> Darn right....at least open it the Sat. before Sept 1.
> 
> ADRN....why do you suppose they open seasons on Sat?So EVERYONE has an equal chance on opening day instead of only people who can take off work or school.


 :thumb:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

NDGF position on Depredation Caused by Geese prior to this release.

Canada Goose Depredation Assistance Available to Landowners 031605
North Dakota agricultural producers experiencing crop depredation caused by Canada geese should contact U.S. Department of Agriculture's Wildlife Services to obtain technical assistance and discuss appropriate treatment methods, according to Greg Link, assistant wildlife chief for the State Game and Fish Department.
Wildlife Services, Game and Fish, and the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service emphasize Canada goose depredation control is most effective when a combination of techniques are used in concert: hunting seasons (extended Canada goose seasons and liberal bag limits), egg addling (destroying nests) and non-lethal treatment methods (propane cannons, pyrotechnics and electric fencing).
If and when other treatment methods have been tried and fail, a special depredation permit may be issued to give the existing techniques an added punch, Link said. "Federal authorization requires that all treatment methods have been exhausted before a permit is issued," Link said. "Issuing a permit is not something we like to do, and is used only as a last resort."
Landowners experiencing crop depredation caused by Canada geese must first contact Wildlife Services so they can assess and address the situation. Wildlife Services will make an on-site visit, provide consultation, and make a written recommendation.
Landowners who were issued special permits last year will receive a special permit application packet by the end of March. The special depredation permit, which is valid from April through July, allows each eligible landowner to kill up to 30 geese and destroy 15 nests.
North Dakota's authorization from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service allows for the taking of no more than 6,000 geese and 1,000 nests, including all the eggs.
This is the fourth year special permits are available to North Dakota landowners. In 2004, 76 landowners used the special permit, taking 945 Canada geese (529 adults and 416 goslings) and destroying 113 nests under provisions provided by the permit. Canada geese were taken in 21 counties in eastern and northwestern North Dakota.
Landowners wanting more information about Canada goose depredation assistance can contact the North Dakota Game and Fish Department at 701-328-6300.


----------

